# Speedlite 430 EX II Display



## banco (Dec 21, 2011)

Help !!

I have just bought a second hand EX430II Speedlite and the C.fn icon is displayed constantly on the rear display.

Can anyone tell me what this means and how I can turn it off so it only shows the ETTL and zoom - - mm icons?

Any advice would be greatly appeciated

:scratch:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Do you have the owner's manual?  Have you read it?

I think that C.fn is displayed when one of the custom functions is set to something other than the default.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 21, 2011)

If you hold down the C.Fn button for a few seconds, it should take you to where you can set the functions.  You can scroll through them and set them all to "0".  When you are done, the C.Fn display should go away.


----------



## banco (Dec 21, 2011)

bazooka, you're a hero !! It worked !!


----------

